# Canon U.S.A. Takes Flight At The 44th Annual Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta®



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 6, 2015)

```
<em>Celebrating the Beginning of a Three-year Sponsorship, the Company Launched the Canon See Impossible Balloon into the Gorgeous New Mexico Sky during the Opening Mass Ascension</em></p>
<p><strong>NEW YORK, October 6, 2015</strong> – As the Presenting Sponsor and Official Imaging Company of the 44th Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, led the spectacularly colorful, world-renowned primary mass ascension of the world’s premiere balloon event with the first official flight of the Canon See Impossible Balloon.</p>
<p>On Saturday October 3, 2015, in Albuquerque New Mexico, the Canon See Impossible Balloon led more than 500 colorful hot air and gas balloons operated by pilots from more than 22 countries around the world to take flight in unity. From the event grounds to the vast New Mexico sky, Canon’s presence at and in support of the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta encourages and empowers attendees from all over the world to capture and print these once in a lifetime moments using tools that authentically represent the fiesta’s vibrant glow.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/20151015_balloon.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-22751" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/20151015_balloon.jpg" alt="20151015_balloon" width="500" height="500" /></a></p>
<p>Throughout the event, Canon also offers attendees the chance to experience the wide array of its photographic and printing products and provides educational experiences to help attendees capture the colorful balloons and vivid imagery all around them.</p>
<p>For more information and the full list of Canon U.S.A. products , visit: <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://www.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">http://www.usa.canon.com</a></p>
```


----------

